# Mini Mansard



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice, the small scale lets you see the details like the dental around the top(flat roof) and the arches over the dog houses. G


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They need to do something with that porch railing.


----------

